# UP: Birthplace of the Center Line



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

http://www.pasty.com/cam/2008/07/20/cameo/index.html

Another one of those "Well, I didn't know that" moments for me.

L & O


----------



## icefalcon (Jan 30, 2009)

interesting.


----------

